# Why aren't all the ink transferring off the paper?



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

Why aren't all the ink transferring off the paper? I bought them from Semo. It's recommended on their site to buy a white under base for the colors I'm using this is my first time using a white under base. I've never had any issue with SEMO them until now. Maybe it's because of the under base? I press are high pressure and 390 degree. 

Uploaded some pictures.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

What is your printing order ?

yellow, red, black, underbase + adhesive powder ? (so this is 4 pass in the dryer )


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Its a transfer from semo they didnt print it.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Call Semo, their customer and technical service is excellent. When I've had problems they sorted them out quickly. Sometimes it was just a matter of tweaking the temperature. Also, 390 is very hot for white ink. You might try reducing the temps to 365, but call Semo first.


----------



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

wormil said:


> Call Semo, their customer and technical service is excellent. When I've had problems they sorted them out quickly. Sometimes it was just a matter of tweaking the temperature. Also, 390 is very hot for white ink. You might try reducing the temps to 365, but call Semo first.


But, I've never had an issue with pressing white at 390.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

leenhia said:


> But, I've never had an issue with pressing white at 390.




Neither did I, until I did. The fix was reducing temps. YMMV.


----------



## winkingpirate (Mar 8, 2014)

I had an issue with my latest order from Semo. Always pressed at 380 before. Emailed and per their instructions dropped to 365. Worked like a champ. No issues at all since then. Also dropped my time from 15 to 10 seconds.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it obvious on the shirt? Most of the time with multi colored transfers it's due to them getting overcured on one of the steps.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I just ordered 3 different sets of transfers from Semo. 2 color prints and I have had the same issue you are having with some of mine. Not all but some. I have a DK20S and I have tried all the parameters they suggest and with these 2 color transfers I am getting the same results you are. My single colors come out fine. Not sure what to do?!? Did you ever figure anything out?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually I just had the same thing happen and am trying the reduced temp and a heat eraser before peeling. First one worked like a charm. Ours were from Seay and the sticking part was underbased and wide.


----------

